# Puns



## Fish Launcher (Jan 14, 2013)

Are they an NT thing or just an INxx thing?


----------



## Dork_Matter (Sep 3, 2013)

NT for sure from what I see every day, though I do know loads of NFs who love puns too... so I'd even go as far and say xNxx. Wouldn't say that sensors generally don't like or use them as much but overall I think there definitely is a much greater preference among Ns.


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

NTs especially, but anyone with strong N. Less common in S types, though they are not immune.

Years ago, my ESFJ mom was taking a nap on the couch. ESTP brother walks in. He's been going on about wanting to try tripe and headcheese and what all.
Bro: "Hey Mom, can you buy me a cow tongue?"
Mom: "Eew! You should learn Spanish if you want to be bilingual."
She didn't remember this when she woke up.



Conversation in hallway before class yesterday:
ENFP friend: "...and I told him if it happened again I'd make him sit on the floor."
Passing ENTJ prof: "That doesn't sound very chair-itable."
ENFP: *snort* "Well, it's always worked before."
Me: "So you're saying sofa, so good?"
(ENFP hits me for that one.)
INTJ prof, unlocking door: "You're all off your rockers."
(ENTJ turns to leave.)
ENFP: "Don't let us chaise you away!"


----------



## that (May 22, 2012)

I came here expecting to see a bunch of amazing puns. Thoroughly disappoint.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

I drink a lot more when there's thunder and lightning outside. As they say, any port in a storm.

A: I'm going to Cambodia.
Me: What a good idea. Get drunk and wander across a minefield, and you'd be totally legless.

can A minor go into a piano bar?

how did you open the door?
I played the key of A flat
Sent from my HUAWEI U8950N-51 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## peabrane (Nov 1, 2009)

Biggest punner I know is an ESFJ.


----------



## Pendit76 (Jul 31, 2013)

I find puns super annoying and unfunny. They don't take a lot of skill to make, IMO, and often are just weird. I actually like it more when people intentionally mispronounce things than find stupid rhymes. For example, if someone called Personally Cafe "Personality Cafuh". It sounds funnier to me, I guess. 

My sense of humor is very cynical, and I love dark humor (ex: Family Guy, Adam Carolla, Lisa Lampenelli).


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

I use them a lot, but mostly just to annoy my ESTP friend. She absolutely hates when I use puns.


----------



## Bluefireluv (Jun 17, 2013)

INs I know (Me included!) make puns easily, it kind of just comes to our heads xD 
ENs I know might not make them, but they appreciate them (I make so many when I'm talking to my ENFP friend, and she'll always get confused for a few seconds while she tries to figure out why I just answered with something completely unrelevant, and then she'll get it and laugh maniacally even though it wasn't even that funny in my head xD)


----------



## A Skylark (Jan 16, 2013)

My Socials teacher is known for making puns. Social Studies used to be my least favourite subject before I got him for a teacher. I'd wager he's an ENTP- weird and eccentric, but in a really awesome way. The students are encouraged to join in on the pun-making, and there are certain people- yes, I am one of them- who tend to get involved with that.

"The Potato Famine was the root vegetable of their decision to emigrate to Canada."
That chain of jokes and puns was very funny, but unfortunately the cultural references make in the next number of sentences were lost on most people.

"What happened to the Corn Act was an a-maize-ing incentive for Canada-US trade to flourish."
"Yeah, but for once Britain lent an ear to the economic disturbance in the colonies."

I would actually think that extroverts are better at puns than introverts. They use the outside world as inspiration, always seeing it, whereas us lonely INxx's don't quite... get it... all the time.


----------



## Galaxies (Apr 9, 2013)

that said:


> I came here expecting to see a bunch of amazing puns. Thoroughly disappoint.


Yeah, this thread just isn't punny.


----------



## Spiffymooge (Aug 28, 2013)

Pendit76 said:


> I find puns super annoying and unfunny. They don't take a lot of skill to make, IMO, and often are just weird. I actually like it more when people intentionally mispronounce things than find stupid rhymes. For example, if someone called Personally Cafe "Personality Cafuh". It sounds funnier to me, I guess.
> 
> My sense of humor is very cynical, and I love dark humor (ex: Family Guy, Adam Carolla, Lisa Lampenelli).


Well yeah, I love puns, especially bad puns because they're so stupid that it's hilarious. Personally, I hate puns where you need to go over it a few times before it makes sense. Puns are like movies, you like some and hate some.


----------



## Jebediah (Mar 27, 2013)

Spiffymooge said:


> Well yeah, I love puns, especially bad puns because they're so stupid that it's hilarious. Personally, I hate puns where you need to go over it a few times before it makes sense. Puns are like movies, you like some and hate some.


Bad puns are the best kind. Me and my friends play supermarket puns every now and then. Just walk down an aisle and start making puns with the things you see. If you make it through a whole aisle without someone threatening violence, your puns aren't bad enough.


----------



## Takadox (Apr 5, 2013)

Well here's another puntificator joining the club


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

yes. because introverts are cooler and better at puns


----------



## Spiffymooge (Aug 28, 2013)

Jebediah said:


> Bad puns are the best kind. Me and my friends play supermarket puns every now and then. Just walk down an aisle and start making puns with the things you see. If you make it through a whole aisle without someone threatening violence, your puns aren't bad enough.


...../cry I need friends who will play this game with me then. My friends can't handle my puns, but then again I go for Bad Eel Jokes but it doesn't always flow that well.


----------



## ethicsGradient (Sep 10, 2013)

"well sir, its front wheel drive, but you still get the shaft"

car salesman pun


----------



## Jebediah (Mar 27, 2013)

Takadox said:


> Well here's another puntificator joining the club


Do you have the heart to let me join your club? 



Spiffymooge said:


> ...../cry I need friends who will play this game with me then. My friends can't handle my puns, but then again I go for Bad Eel Jokes but it doesn't always flow that well.


I made a terrible joke a few weeks back. Very bad eel worthy.

"My Uncle's wife knows a lot about time pieces. I call her Aunty Clockwise."


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

I love puns, to a level that extends beyond the awkward, and into the awesome. Piers Anthony and Terry Pratchett are Lords of Puns. Probably more Piers Anthony for the puns. Terry Pratchett is just extremely good at turning around old sayings.

''It's funny, honey, how I love to bee with you. I've got this sting for you.'' -- I say this to my SO all the time. But, I stole it from QFG5. What'cha gonna do?


----------



## Volant (Oct 5, 2013)

My grandmother often says, "Puns- the worse they are, the better." Couldn't agree more. XD


----------



## HighSteaks (Oct 16, 2013)

Volant said:


> My grandmother often says, "Puns- the worse they are, the better." Couldn't agree more. XD


As an INTP, I am a sucker for bad puns and couldn't agree more with your statement.

I'd also like to share the good news about the poor fellow who fell into an upholstery machine. I'd like to let everyone know that he is fully recovered.


----------



## Gingersassin (Oct 12, 2013)

A Skylark said:


> My Socials teacher is known for making puns. Social Studies used to be my least favourite subject before I got him for a teacher. I'd wager he's an ENTP- weird and eccentric, but in a really awesome way. The students are encouraged to join in on the pun-making, and there are certain people- yes, I am one of them- who tend to get involved with that.
> 
> "The Potato Famine was the root vegetable of their decision to emigrate to Canada."
> That chain of jokes and puns was very funny, but unfortunately the cultural references make in the next number of sentences were lost on most people.
> ...


My ENTP physics teacher was like that. 
this one girl I know said he didn't like him because he's weird and makes stupid jokes and I'm like THAT'S THE WHOLE POINT!


----------



## this is my username (Apr 15, 2011)

Puns are a people thing


----------

